# Clutch...



## Sharpius_Altimus (Feb 15, 2005)

*93 Altima has a solid 156,000 original clutch. However, hesitates when put in to first. Could be either transmission or clutch? Has anyone faced similar problems? *


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

156K on the original clutch is pretty good. If your trans gear oil has been serviced on the regular intervals (30K) and the clutch master cylinder is full with clean fluid as well as no leaks on the clutch slave cylinder, then I would say the clutch disc and pressure plate are probably just about done. 

Troy


----------

